# PW Troubleshot



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

* I have a Pressure-Pro Professional 3500 PSI (Gas-Cold Water) Belt Drive Pressure Washer. I took it in for servicing due to lack of pressure. Worked great for a day or so, now it chatters, I cleaned out the intake. Still chatters, any one have any suggestions.
Does anyone know were to get manuals as well?
*


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Pressure washers are pretty much assembled components of a motor and a pump. Is it the motor or the pump making the noise? Is it a pressure problem or something mechanical (motor, pulley's, etc.)?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> Pressure washers are pretty much assembled components of a motor and a pump. Is it the motor or the pump making the noise? Is it a pressure problem or something mechanical (motor, pulley's, etc.)?


 Pressure problem, no noise. the pressure chatters, Motors and pulley is great.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If there is no strain on the motor at the time it chatters, and the air is out of the system it sounds like the pump. Especially since you had a problem with pressure before,also had a problem like this before and one of my hose's had a hole it it. You would think that the water would be all over the place but not at all, just came out slow.repalced a hose andd worked fine.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

my pump has three large nuts on the top and side (forget what its called)sometimes it gets rusty chunks from the springs or whatever breaking down overtime and those pieces sometimes get stuck where they dont allow it to build up pressure,so unscrew large nuts and look for debris clean out and put back together.works for me every time and still using the same pump 11 hp B&S with 3k psi belt drive general pump since 19 and 84.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I will do that next. I just got to get a socket big enough to fit it.
Thanks


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you getting enough water? Our big machine chatters if there is not enough water being fed to it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Are you getting enough water? Our big machine chatters if there is not enough water being fed to it.


Yes I put the water full blast. It does even at the low presure.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Yes I put the water full blast. It does even at the low presure.


 
How many gallons per minute? Our machine needs a minimum of 5gpm. Although it does not sound like your problem.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> How many gallons per minute? Our machine needs a minimum of 5gpm. Although it does not sound like your problem.


4gpm


----------



## JacksonPaintCo (Jun 3, 2008)

I had a similar problem. Take all your check valves off (requires that big 32mm socket), clean and reassemble. Unscrew the Unloader float because that small ball bearing in the unloader gets stuck. 

Could be your wand? All your O-rings in good shape on your hoses and fittings? Unloaders typically last 1-2 years or 500 hours. Hope you find the fix cause I know that frustrating.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

*Thank you ibsocal*



ibsocal said:


> my pump has three large nuts on the top and side (forget what its called)sometimes it gets rusty chunks from the springs or whatever breaking down overtime and those pieces sometimes get stuck where they dont allow it to build up pressure,so unscrew large nuts and look for debris clean out and put back together.works for me every time and still using the same pump 11 hp B&S with 3k psi belt drive general pump since 19 and 84.


OK, it took me over a month to get at this. I even had to barrow my paint stores pw a few times. I didn't have a socket that fit it. I have a ext starting wed. And didn't want to barrow their pw since I won't be useing their paint on this job. So I drug it over to my neighbors since he has every tool a guy could dream of (may be even a wet dream). Took off the 1st nut, there it was a piece of rubber from a hose stuck in the vaulve. Checked the others, tryed a test run. Ya baby! I've got preasure. 
So a big thank you goes out to ibsocal. :thumbup:


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

I am glad it worked for u too :thumbsup:
it's what i do fix my stuff and share. :whistling2:i'm not aware of to many things but i know what i know if u know what i mean.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

ibsocal said:


> I am glad it worked for u too :thumbsup:
> it's what i do fix my stuff and share. :whistling2:i'm not aware of to many things but i know what i know if u know what i mean.


IBSOCAL iz #1.

Always good, positive advice from experience.

:thumbsup:


----------

